# 'Operating system not found' on Acer laptop



## Ama.j (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi, 
I have an Acer aspire v5-431p laptop running Windows 10 (64bit I think). When I power it up it stays on the Acer logo for a bit, then I get a black screen with the error message 'operating system not found'. 

I have tried to boot it into advanced start up by shutting it down 3 times or then f8 but none of these have seemed to work for me.

Could anyone offer a fix, or if not a way to get all of my files off there? 
I am not the most pc advanced so I apologise if I have missed any info out..please let me know.

Any help would be much appreciated 
Amelia


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have access to another computer 
and a usb flash pen


----------



## Ama.j (Mar 6, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> Do you have access to another computer
> and a usb flash pen


Yep I do


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Go here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

follow the procedure to make a usb flash pen drive to boot the computer
Therefore on the link you choose
Download tool now
NOT the update now

You then follow the instructions for

Using the tool to create installation media:


Select *Download tool now*, and select *Run*. You need to be an administrator to run this tool.
If you agree to the license terms, select *Accept* etc
Under the clickable heading
using the tool to create installation media
I know it says to install Windows 10 on another PC

BUT we are going to use it in an attempt to repair your PC

When you have the USB made post back please by typing in the box that appears AFTER this post, not by clicking reply on this post - please


----------



## Ama.j (Mar 6, 2020)

Sorry for the delay I have the usb. What should I do next?
Thanks,
Amelia


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Boot the computer with the USB
Click Repair your computer
then on the next screen choose 
troubleshoot
advanced options
startup repair

If it fails to repair on the screen that shows that message click advanced options and run it three times
as here
*Run Startup Repair again:*
Click/tap on *Advanced options*, and go to *step 2* above. Sometimes it may take running Startup Repair up to 3 times and restarting the PC each time to fix the startup issue.


----------



## Ama.j (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you very much, I shall give this a try and get back to you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
If it does not work there are many other possible solutions
I will wait to hear from you


----------



## Ama.j (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello, 
I have turned my laptop on today and it has suddenly decided to work!?
I'm just currently backing up all my files and hoping it doesn't fault in the process. Thank you so much for your help. At least if it happens again I will know how to fix it.
Do you think it will happen again..would you recommend checking through anything in particular to see if the issue can be prevented?
Thank you,
Amelia


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ama.j said:


> Do you think it will happen again..would you recommend checking through anything in particular to see if the issue can be prevented?


It is impossible to know, if it will happen again, not knowing what caused it in the first place
Often it is updates - being installed and failing if it is left on battery only
OR indeed it being switched off, when the message - DO NOT TURN OFF YOUR DEVICE is displayed whilst it is updating.

The best advice I can give you is to see this

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12373/windows-update-faq

Pause updates
and if you are using the laptop on battery only then do so
and then when next convenient to you, connect to mains power and unpause - resume updates

This is good practice whether or not that was the cause of the problem.
When you laptop sleeps, updates will waken it and install even if it is low on battery power

On that link I sent you above you will see


> We recommend keeping devices like laptops and tablets plugged in when you're not using them. This way, if updates are installed outside active hours, your device will have enough power to complete the installation. Windows updates don't consume more battery than other typical system processes.


There are ways to set = so that updates do not wake from sleep, but the easiest way is as I have explained

IF you wish to see the sleep - wake timers
https://www.howtogeek.com/444807/will-windows-10-update-if-my-computer-is-in-sleep-mode/


----------



## Ama.j (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you that is handy to know. I shall have a look through and adjust the active hours etc. 
Many thanks for all your help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Please mark the topic solved click mark solved on your opening post


----------

